# Team CSC is really doing Cervelo Proud!



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

With Sastra winning Alp D'huez on the R3 SL, we will certainly see yet another Cervelo victory ad very shortly.

And sales will probably go up too :thumbsup:


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*or...... this*



kdub said:


> With Sastra winning Alp D'huez on the R3 SL, we will certainly see yet another Cervelo victory ad very shortly.
> 
> And sales will probably go up too :thumbsup:


cynic switch on 8^)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2008/jul08/jul24news3

Sastre under 40 minutes
Carlos Sastre stormed the Alpe d'Huez in 39'31, almost two minutes slower than the course record set by Marco Pantani in 1997 (37'35). But for Sastre the stage win and the yellow jersey was worth much more than a debatable record. Sastre stormed away virtually from the bottom of the climb. His closest rival, Samuel Sánchez (Euskaltel-Euskadi), was 2'03 back.

There has been (and always will be) discussions about comparing Alpe d'Huez performances. Besides the obvious differences each year in distance, terrain, weather and other factors, there has been a constant change where the timing starts. See the note at the bottom of Armstrong's 2004 time trial win.

Sastre's time would rank in 17th in the 'official' standings. The top 10 are:

1 Marco Pantani 37'35 (1997)
2 Lance Armstrong 37'36 (2004)
3 Marco Pantani 38'00 (1994)
4 Lance Armstrong 38'01 (2001)
5 Marco Pantani 38'04 (1995)
6 Jan Ullrich 38'23 (1997)
7 Floyd Landis 38'34 (2006)
8 Andreas Klöden 38'35 (2006)
9 Jan Ullrich 38'37 (2004)
10 Richard Virenque 39'02 (1997)

--------------------------
Carlos was only ~30 seconds slower than #10, Virenque, not much at all and Virenque was a better pure climber than Carlos. There are better climbers than Carlos today in the peloton. Yet, he won by quite a margin. It probably was the Schlecks or.....

not to damper your enthusiasm but if you look at the list above - ask yourself this question: what is the one sad thing that unites all the riders on that list? Hint: it aint tomato sauce.

If Cadel wins the Ridley sales will go up too! 8^)


----------

